# Replacement tines for lazyboy rear tine tiller



## cherokee1602000 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi , Does anyone know where I can get replacement tines for a lazyboy rear tine tiller? I have this tiller about 80% restored but can't find tines for it. Thanks, Paul


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Never heard of Lazy Boy tillers. Apparently made by Parmi, seems to have been bought by Gardenway, which was bought by several companies. Good luck!
http://www.ktoutdoor.com/parts.htm
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=89418


----------

